# Need Advice on Replacement Remote for (White) Bolt



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

It's been a bad couple of days for my two Bolt remotes. Yesterday, one just flat out stopped working. Tried a couple of fresh batteries, nothing. Tried unpairing and repairing and nothing. Then I noticed the yellow light above the TiVo button wasn't illuminating as it should when buttons are pressed. I put it aside and used my phone's TiVo App and its remote control function for the time being and that worked just fine. Today, while having my morning coffee and watching the news, my arm brushed against the newly poured cup of coffee causing a fair amount to splash onto the TiVo remote. It's not only no longer white in color it no longer works. So, splash two remotes (one, literally). I hopped on the internet expecting to find those remotes readily available but, not so much. Not a single white remote is listed on Amazon. Next stop, tivo.com. A search on "Bolt Remote" resulted in 3 pages of results and not a single remote was listed. Third stop, eBay. Found one used white Bolt remote for $5 ($20 shipping charge!). The description indicated it was "Used" and is being sold "AS IS" (in caps). Nowhere in the seller's narrative was anything confirming the remote was actually in working condition. Forth and hopefully final stop, my friends here at TiVo Community. Granted, this forum should have been my first stop but I had no idea a white replacement remote for my Bolt(s) would be so difficult to find. Can I please have some recommendations on an appropriate replacement remote for two white TiVo Bolt DVRs?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Must it be white?

What software version are you running, 20.* or 21.*?


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> Must it be white?
> 
> What software version are you running, 20.* or 21.*?


No, color does not matter. I was just trying to make a "like for like" replacement. It can be chartreuse for all I care. Functionality is all that matters.
My current software version is 21.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Factory Replacement RF/IR Remote Control for TiVo Bolt, Bolt Plus, Roamio, Roamio Plus and Roamio Pro - TiVo Remote Control - WeaKnees - the DVR Superstore


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> color does not matter. … My current software version is 21.


Sounds like you’d be a candidate for a VOX or LUX remote, then, adding the microphone button useful for TiVo Experience 4..

BOLT has the necessary BLE technology built-in, so no additional dongle required. VOX & LUX remotes are identical, except LUX has backlighting.

VOX remote: https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-VOX-Remote-BOLT/dp/B07634QZPL/
LUX remote: https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Streaming-Command-Display-C00305/dp/B081J3GDXH/


Direct replacement for orig BOLT remote: https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-C00270-Roamio-Replacement-Frequency/dp/B00NQL8ZCU/


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> Sounds like you’d be a candidate for a VOX or LUX remote, then, adding the microphone button useful for TiVo Experience 4..
> 
> BOLT has the necessary BLE technology built-in, so no additional dongle required. VOX & LUX remotes are identical, except LUX has backlighting.
> 
> ...


Exactly the information I was looking for krk. Thank you. I have ordered two.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Exactly the information I was looking for krk. Thank you. I have ordered two.


Note that, though advanced, neither the VOX or LUX remote are water- or coffee-proof.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Note that, though advanced, neither the VOX or LUX remote are water- or coffee-proof.


Toddler-proof?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> Toddler-proof?


They can be modded to be so.


----------



## Ken H (Sep 6, 2003)

bolt remote control for sale | eBay


Get the best deals for bolt remote control at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> Toddler-proof?


No remote can be toddler proof  or adult proof for that matter.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

The remotes arrived today. It took less than 60 seconds to get them paired and all is good. Thanks again for the advice (I will be using a sippy cup for my coffee from now on!)


----------



## Ken H (Sep 6, 2003)

Yay! Thanks for the update.


----------

